# Looking for an instructor in SoCal



## Stryder3 (Jun 18, 2012)

Does anyone know of a good instructor in the SoCal area? Preferably one that has experience teaching children as I want to bring my 7 year old as well. I am located in Joshua Tree by Palm Springs, but am willing to drive a ways, and will be around the San Diego area next month as well. So basically, anywhere in SoCal would work. :thumbs_up


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

The best way to find a coach is to contact USA Archery. They can give you some contacts. 

Contact: Darin Erskine - via email at [email protected], or call 352-472-2388 (Eastern time zone); option #2; ext. 144, or Peggy Butler - via email at [email protected], or call 352-472-2388 (Eastern time zone); option #2; ext. 146

When you are in SD, and have the time, stop by The Chula Vista OTC for archery and see if they might be able to help.

Arne


----------



## Stryder3 (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for the contact info. I will send them an email.


----------

